# Working wifi tether for jelly bean?



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys I am wondering if anyone has found a working Wi-Fi tether app for jellybean? The one I used to use on ics which worked flawlessly no longer works anymore any help/input would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

Every jellybean ROM has working native tethering. Just make sure you uninstall/disable any third party tethering apps you may have installed. If your on stock unrooted, your out of luck until the apps are updated to work for jellybean.


----------



## Rhodester757 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks man....
How do you use native tethering?


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Rhodester757 said:


> Thanks man....
> How do you use native tethering?


Settings > Under Wireless Networks choose "more" > tethering. Hit setup and change the SSID and password to those of your choice. Keep in mind it will take your PC a bit to connect, mine always says failed on my windows machine. Just let it sit for 30 seconds until it does. Linux doesn't have this same issue.


----------

